# Event Report: Carlisle Audi Weekend



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Worthersee, the 24 Hours of Nurburgring, DTM at Brands Hatch, SoWo, Mille Miglia and Carlisle. To say the calendar for Audi fans overflowed last weekend might be a bit of an understatement. Fourtitude’s own team of staff and contributors was spread out over multiple states and continents in order to try to cover it all, though Carlisle remains our home game – an important one for Audi enthusiasts in the northeastern U.S. and one that was just a bit overflowing in its own right.

* Full Story *


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

I think this was the biggest and best turnout for Carlisle. We won the Coolest Hangout award, and was also awarded 2nd Place in the largest brand represented on the field. It's gonna be tough to beat the loyal Saab owners, but we're getting closer each year.

Thanks to George and crew at Fourtitude, Audi of America, Audi Mechanicsburg, and the Audi Club for everyone's role in putting on a great social event. Always a great laid back affair. I look forward to attending each and every year.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for mentioning those two points. I didn't realize Audi was second largest this year. If being largest means having to drive a Saab, I'll stick to second largest. 

-George


----------

